# Ice Fishing Derby Rules???



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys, I plan on being in a fishing derby coming up soon in Detroit Lakes but don't know what the rules are. I've never been in one of these before and don't know what to bring. My main questions are can I use a bait? Would they allow a tip-up with smelt? Any info/tips would be appreciated.

Also, would you guys think its better to fish on the edge of the crowd to get away from the thousands of fishing lines jigging like crazy? You would think that could spook a lot of fish.


----------

